# Hamskea Hybrid Hunter Pro Vane Contact



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you shooting cock feather down? I would play with timing. You can adjust the speed by adjusting the tension on the spring via the cord. This will affect how fast it drops. you can also move where the cord is on the limb, front or back.

May also have the launcher blade angle too high.


----------



## rhooky (Aug 14, 2018)

cocking vane is up. When you say launcher blade angle might be too high do you mean at draw or at rest? I have a reasonable amount of tension on the cable at rest so its only sitting up off the riser a small amount.


----------



## kurtzgreg1561 (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks as tho nock travel is no good. Check can timing and place loop at 1/8" high to start with a Mathews. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have the Hamskea Hybrid target pro and I had to use a draw board to set mine. I tried the instructions and found my arrow was dropping too soon when put on the draw board. I also had to find screws a different length as I did not like the angle that the rest came at. At about 25 degrees when at full draw and below the shelf at rest with the arrow going thru the center of the Berger hole at full draw. I like 35 degrees a full draw and 5 degrees up above the shelf to hold arrow at rest. 

Forget the plastic arrow holder. it lasted 3 shots on the shelf. I put 3M double sided tape on the arrow holder and it lasted 10 shots before flying off. Shoots good now but I don't know if I could trust it during a critical tournament after traveling 1500 miles to compete. A little slip on the string going to the limb and I will be going home.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

I have set up dozens of these without seeing any sign of vane contact. 

If your cock feather is up then I would have thought the vane contact would have been on the whale tail sides rather than the centre of the rest at the base. 
If your timing was out I was the end of the arrow could possibly contact the rest.

I would check the timing of the bow at full draw. 
When I set the rest up I have a little stretch in the spring to keep the whale tail down. I also tie them off on the plastic yoke rather than the limb.
I find it a more secure tie off point.

Good luck


----------



## ackies95 (Jan 2, 2020)

I see this is an old post. OP, did you ever figure it out? I am having a similar issue that I think is fletching contact, and need to get a draw board set up so I can check the timing of my rest. I had a considerable amount of tension on the string, so I think I was dropping too fast


----------



## pullbang (Nov 17, 2016)

I have shooting a Hamskea for over five years with big and skinny arrows, no problem. My guess the problem is knock point, cam timing or rest timing or a combination of these ideas. Get on a draw board.


----------

